# Simatic Manager nicht für alle Benutzer



## appleseed82 (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes Problem an meinem Laptop arbeite nicht nur ich sondern auch meine Freundin allerdings benötigt diese die ganzen Simatic Dienste nicht.
Außerdem wird das System erheblich langsamer wenn die Dienste aktiviert sind.

Ist es möglich Simatic so zu installieren, dass es z.B. nur für einen Benutzer installiert ist? Dabei ist wichtig, dass auch wirklich nur für diesen Benutzer die ganzen Dienste gestartet werden.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Ralle (30 Juli 2009)

Hab ich noch nirgends gesehen, was aber nichts heißen will. Aber VMWare oder VirualPC wäre da genau das Richtige.


----------

